
Nintendo NES console in CSS - zhs
http://codepen.io/onediv/pen/AsDev
======
throwaway1980
"Full CSS Nintendo NES" is a bit of a linkbait title. However, it's still kind
of amazing, because despite knowing that CSS is not Turing complete, I still
clicked on it hoping for an emulation. Which effectively means that I
identified it as bait and then chose to eat it anyway.

Other than that it's a neat demo.

~~~
orangethirty
Did you seriously expect a NES emulator written in CSS? Color me surprised.

~~~
Zimahl
.orangethirty { background-color: #ff0000; font-weight: bold; }

~~~
orangethirty
Shouldn't it be:

    
    
        #orangethirty {background: #000;}
        #orangethirty .surprised {
            background: #fa0000; 
            font-weight: 700;
        }
    

(:

------
meerita
To me this is unpractical example of use of CSS. Yes, you can do an image
using tables and other elements or techniques but I think these things are
just a waste of time. If you want to drool on something why not seeing this
made on SVG AND using all the CSS, JS capabilities instead of showing
something made in CSS with fewer uses.

~~~
keithnoizu
art doesn't require utility.

~~~
throwaway1980
[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2010/01/art-is-useless-
because....](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2010/01/art-is-useless-because.html)

------
ashmud
Silly me, I was expecting an emulator.

~~~
w1ntermute
<http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/>

It doesn't seem entirely stable though.

------
smacktoward
So how do you blow on it? It's not an NES unless you have to blow on it.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, you also have to be able to stack two games in there on top of each
other.

------
canthonytucci
Very cool indeed.

Am I remembering correctly that the reset button should make the power light
blink if the system is on and reset is depressed?

~~~
eridius
Yes. While you hold the reset button down the power light should be off.

------
likarish
If I remember correctly when you press power and there is no cartridge, then
the power button flashes ;) Great work!

------
prg318
The author of this should get in touch with the guy that wrote that NES
emulator in javascript [1]. I can imagine a pretty neat collaboration of the
two projects!

[1] <http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/>

~~~
alcuadrado
I don't see any connection

~~~
prg318
The CSS for the NES console itself could be used in a rich graphical user
interface for emulating NES ROMS.

Hope that clears up the connection for you.

~~~
jff
That would be the same kind of skeuomorphism everyone decries in Apple's
applications etc. Why should I virtually flip through a big stack of virtual
cartridges, drag one into the slot, press it down with the mouse, and press
the power button when I could just double-click on the game from a list? It
would be cute and fun exactly once.

~~~
prg318
As one of the lead developers of FCEUX [1], a multi-platform desktop
NES/Famicom emulator, no: I don't see this CSS project as a usability
breakthrough. I prefer to load my ROMs from the command line. But would it be
a cool toy? Absolutely.

[1] <http://www.fceux.com/web/home.html>

~~~
jff
Yeah it's a cool as hell demo, I just think it would be really annoying if I
were forced to use it to play games.

You could even turn it into a minigame of trying to get the game working. Re-
seat the cart. Wedge another on top. Try it with a Game Genie in hopes that'll
contact all the pins. Click here to blow on the cart.

Cute, fun to fiddle with, but like all cute UI conceits, there would have to
be an option to shut it off because I just want to play some Zelda.

------
mratzloff
Chrome-only. Firefox works but some code shows up in the window. Safari
doesn't work at all.

~~~
mratzloff
With Firefox, I saw JavaScript in the result pane the first time but now it
works fine. Perhaps it was behind a version or two the first time.

Went back with Safari (version 6, same version) and it worked fine this time.
Before, the background didn't show up properly, only the cartridge door.

Weird.

------
speedyrev
I feel like a kid who got a SNES for Christmas and found out no one bought any
games.

------
mathiasben
be nice to see full realism and proportionality with the lid opening, should
be on hinges and shouldn't change shape and size when it's opened.

------
orangethirty
Amazing work. Do the Genesis Now. (:

------
jonhmchan
CSS continues to amaze me.

------
MrGrillet
Dope. That is all.

------
carpe171
this is amazing! nice work

------
ljak
Why?

~~~
TheCraiggers
Son, we don't take kindly to folks who ask 'why?' around these parts. You best
mosey on before you accidentally fall down a well.

